# Shopping in Guadalajara



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

taking a 3 day trip to Guad., looking for silver jewelry and knicknacks, Paza Tapatia Center the best? Also men's jackets (cycle and maybe american indian style), boots (cycle and cowboy). Would I find these in Tlaquepaque? What does Tonala specialize in? Don't need furnitire or pottery. Any ideas on a centralized hotel for about 30 a nite? Thank U in advance for your wonderful advice!!!!:clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NORM123 said:


> taking a 3 day trip to Guad., looking for silver jewelry and knicknacks, Paza Tapatia Center the best? Also men's jackets (cycle and maybe american indian style), boots (cycle and cowboy). Would I find these in Tlaquepaque? What does Tonala specialize in? Don't need furnitire or pottery. Any ideas on a centralized hotel for about 30 a nite? Thank U in advance for your wonderful advice!!!!:clap2:


I am not much of a shopper so I can't help a whole lot, but maybe a little. Tlaquepaque has a lot of high end art, antique and clothing stores. Tonala specializes in furniture and ceramics so probably not helpful for you. You might want to check out San Juan de Dios. it is a huge market. I am frequently amazed at what I can find there. There are lots of boots sellers, more cowboy than motorcycle. Lots of leather clothing dealers. Probably you won't find synthetic motorcycle jackets there.

For hotels, I know people who have stayed at La Rotunda at Liceo 130 (from $660 pesos) a block and a half north of the catedral. There are two posadas on Hidalgo that look interesting to me although I have never stayed in either. Both are located about a 15 minute walk west of the catedral: Posada Hidalgo Inn at Hidalgo 1135 (from $510 pesos), Posada San Miguel at Hidalgo 1082 (from $800 pesos, bed and breakfast). the prices come from zonaturistica.com/jalisco/guadalajara/

I have seen signs for hotels a little further out for $400 or $450 pesos.

Will


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

There is also Hostel Tequila Backpackers a little further out on Hidalgo. It is closer to the price range you mentioned, and has private rooms as well as shared.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> There is also Hostel Tequila Backpackers a little further out on Hidalgo. It is closer to the price range you mentioned, and has private rooms as well as shared.


thanks, I appreciate it. Still looking for info on silver!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Guadalajara has a large gold district in plaza Tapatio. If you are looking for silver, I'm sure you will find it nearby, but if you are looking for quantity at the best prices, it might be worth a trip to Taxco.


----------

